# Enfield Police Receive Complaint About Women In Bikinis



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Police responded to a complaint about a group of women in bikinis Sunday evening.

Police said that a resident on Mathewson Street called police at 5:15 p.m. and said he was "alarmed" by a group of young woman in bikinis with zombie make-up taking photographs on the street.

http://articles.courant.com/2011-06...606-20110605_1_calendar-zombie-amusement-park

O_O


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I always call the police when a group of young women in bikinis with zombie make-up show up on my street too. You just know when you see them there is going to be trouble.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They can come shoot on my street. i won't complain.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You're never home at 5:15PM, so you wouldn't know they'd even been there


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You would think they would post a picture with the article.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well dang, I wanted to see zombies in bikinis!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dixie said:


> Well dang, I wanted to see zombies in bikinis!


http://www.facebook.com/YearoftheDead


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

HEHE I'd like to see those pics..its sounds very interesting to!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, Enfield is only about 20-30 minutes out from where I live. They'd be welcome to shoot here. Heck I'd lend em a few props, setup some tombstones, etc. My neighbors are already used to the weird Halloween guy so this wouldn't be any sort of shocker.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Ho hum.....Stuff like this happens in Las Vegas all the time.
If It didn't, then I would call the cops...


----------

